# Enjoy the Silence



## invisible (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Jul 13, 2011)

Well lit, well composed, well shot.  

Good job.


----------



## Bo4key (Jul 13, 2011)

Great shot, really liking the urban decay


----------



## Malone (Jul 13, 2011)

I love it!  Has some very eerie undertones.


----------



## NikonME (Jul 13, 2011)

You know, I was half kinda expecting a ghostly face with peeling flesh and bad teeth to jump out and scream at me, knocking me outta the chair I am sitting in. Thank god this is a photo and not one of those freaking youtube videos.


----------



## The Empress (Jul 14, 2011)

Great shot, perfect feeling to it :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you everybody. Glad you took a few seconds to view it and comment.


----------



## ThePhotographyChick (Jul 16, 2011)

I love urban decay. Lighting and comp. is great.


----------



## Timoris (Jul 16, 2011)

I usually don't like square crop, but this works quite well.


----------



## invisible (Jul 17, 2011)

Timoris said:


> I usually don't like square crop, but this works quite well.


I used to dislike square crop with a passion, but I was inspired by some photographers on Flickr and now I create square images every once in a while.

Thanks PhotoChick and Timoris!


----------



## ArizonaSun (Jul 17, 2011)

Malone said:


> I love it!  Has some very eerie undertones.



Its probably the lead paint


----------



## ArizonaSun (Jul 17, 2011)

The Empress said:


> Great shot, perfect feeling to it :thumbup:



I like that quote in your signature about the enemy of photography, its really good.


----------



## t_hayat (Jul 19, 2011)

Really nice shot, I immediately thought of Chernobyl


----------



## zstatus (Jul 19, 2011)

ye really nice shot


----------



## invisible (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very cool shot.  I am not scared of much.  I would hesitate to spend the night in this house if you dared me to...


----------



## Mindstoo (Jul 20, 2011)

This is good!.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 20, 2011)

Another chair by the window, great shot :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Jul 20, 2011)

johnh2005 said:


> I am not scared of much.  I would hesitate to spend the night in this house if you dared me to...


In reality, the house looked fairly "friendly" for an abandonment. It was a bright and sunny place  

Thanks guys for the cool feedback.


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf (Jul 21, 2011)

awesome great job!!!!


----------



## Markw (Jul 24, 2011)

Very cool.  The green tone works very well with this kind of work.  Perfectly exposed to put just the right amount of drama in there.  Very well done indeed.  I could do without the square crop, though.  But as with the rest of your work, very well done.

Mark


----------



## invisible (Jul 24, 2011)

Markw said:


> I could do without the square crop, though.


Give it time and you might find yourself liking square crops  Thanks Mark (again) and ToMaNyToYs!


----------

